# 10 pointer



## BPR (Nov 1, 2007)

Cherokee County Buck
shot by both of us.  After being shot the first time, he ran about 300 yards and stopped 25 yards from my stand.  We were hunting together.


----------



## woody10 (Nov 1, 2007)

great buck congrats to both of you!!! what are yall goin to do split the rack?


----------



## Hunter Haven (Nov 1, 2007)

NICE Buck... Congrats to the both of you!!!!


----------



## country boy (Nov 1, 2007)

awsome buck, congratulations


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Nov 1, 2007)

WOW. That is a stud of a 10 pointer.


----------



## Chris1 (Nov 1, 2007)

very nice buck!


----------



## BPR (Nov 1, 2007)

woody10 said:


> great buck congrats to both of you!!! what are yall goin to do split the rack?



We discussed that.  Thought about maybe like the wishbone at Thanksgiving.  

I guess if you are going to share a kill, this is the one to do it with.  He was a tough old buck.  Thanks.


----------



## NorthGaBowhunter (Nov 2, 2007)

Awesome buck congrats, what part of the co. north, south ?


----------



## Al33 (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful buck, congrat's to both of you!!!


----------



## Buck (Nov 2, 2007)

Another good'un from Cherokee Co...  Congrats to both of ya!!!


----------



## leo (Nov 2, 2007)

*Real nice one*

Thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2007)

cool.  get a replica cast of it so you can both have one.  you both deserve it...


----------



## Michael Lee (Nov 2, 2007)

Great buck there!


----------



## TJay (Nov 2, 2007)

Cherokee has been turning out some great bucks here lately, and that's one of them.  Congrats!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2007)

very heavy and dark horned beast, congrats!


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Nov 2, 2007)

dang, that is a good looking buck


----------



## horsecreek (Nov 2, 2007)

thats a stud!!! congrats on a fine buck


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Nov 2, 2007)

gatrapper said:


> IMO Whoever put the fatal kill on the buck deserves it.  If that joker ran 300 yards after the shot i think he would of went a lot farther if he wasnt popped again.


agree, but no use harming a friendship over it.


----------



## JKG (Nov 2, 2007)

Where did the first shot hit him? Nice deer


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 2, 2007)

If you both would mount the buck, then get a cast made, but if onely one of you is gonna get it mounted if you keep it, then its up to the other guy, but as GAtrapper said...whoever had the lethal shot on him is the one to claim it...


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 2, 2007)

Man, that's a nice buck. Never mind the rack, look at the size of his neck! That's a mature buck.


----------



## DaddyPaul (Nov 3, 2007)

Freakdaddy Stud buck!


----------



## BPR (Nov 3, 2007)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> agree, but no use harming a friendship over it.



Well said.  

Any one have any experience or suggestions on getting a cast made of the rack?  Let me know if you have someone that you would suggest.


----------



## Spotlite (Nov 3, 2007)

BPR said:


> Any one have any experience or suggestions on getting a cast made of the rack?  Let me know if you have someone that you would suggest.



That would have been my sugestion. Thats a VERY nice buck, I know both of you would be proud having t hanging on your wall. 

Have you scored him? Let us kow the outcome, he is massive.


----------



## Lead Poison (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow...just wow!!!


----------



## Nitro (Nov 3, 2007)

TOAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Great story.


----------



## THREEJAYS (Nov 3, 2007)

one fine buck,really nice.


----------



## Hoss (Nov 3, 2007)

Fine buck and will be a great story of friendship in the future.  

Hoss


----------



## Jake63 (Nov 3, 2007)

Now thats a brute!


----------



## Ol' Red (Nov 5, 2007)

BPR said:


> Well said.
> 
> Any one have any experience or suggestions on getting a cast made of the rack?  Let me know if you have someone that you would suggest.



I would give the folks at Mcmicken Taxidermy a call.  I'm sure they can help you.

http://www.mcmickentaxidermy.com/

Red


----------



## bukhuntr (Nov 6, 2007)

The first guy should just be glad his buddy finished him off.  The odds of that happening are slim.  If it was my luck, a complete stranger would have put him down for good and I would never see it again.


----------



## JFKFLA (Nov 6, 2007)

Great buck, congrats to both of you.


----------



## Jasper (Nov 6, 2007)

What a buck! Congrats!


----------



## Bruz (Nov 6, 2007)

WOW. Now That's a HOSS.

These folks can reproduce the rack and then you just have to find a cape.

http://www.midwestdeerworks.com/reproductions.htm


----------



## JTMontana (Nov 25, 2007)

*Big Buck Killing Club*

Nice Buck FAT Boy


----------



## JTMontana (Nov 25, 2007)

Thats a killer buck, whos that good lookin guy helping you hold up that big heavy rack, hes a hottie


----------



## pnome (Nov 26, 2007)

Great buck!  Congrats to the both of you.


----------



## BPR (Jan 10, 2008)

*He has been scored after the drying period.*

Got the official score today.

Gross   161 1/8 
Net       151 7/8


----------



## headhunter 07 (Jan 10, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> cool.  get a replica cast of it so you can both have one.  you both deserve it...



what he said!

That is one fine buck, congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## Deano (Jan 10, 2008)

what part of the county did you kill him in?


----------



## BPR (Jan 11, 2008)

*$$$$*



headhunter 07 said:


> what he said!
> 
> That is one fine buck, congrats!!!!!!!!



As for the replica, I got quotes from $2,000 to $3,000.  Can't justify that much.  If any one has any other suggestions or places to check, let me know.  

As for the location, South-east part of the county.


----------

